

The Economist magazine: A review. - jgamman
http://nationalinterest.org/bookreview/voice-the-new-global-elite-7348?page=show
Love it or hate it (i oscillate) you can't deny this magazine has done extremely well by focusing on high quality analysis.  Print is excellent but they have a great iPad app as well. While it would have been thought of as a bug, my 10 months of free iPad subscription was definitely a feature... ;-)
======
tokenadult
"Thus, by consistently championing basic values such as reform, social
improvement, free trade and individual rights, the Economist stands for values
that are timeless, proven and certainly not outdated. Indeed, on many of
today’s hot-button issues, the Economist’s brand of what might be called
liberal libertarianism is—depending on your perspective—'politically correct'
in the best or worst sense of the term. For example, it has emerged as a
leading voice—critics might call it an alarmist one—in the global-warming
debate. It also strongly advocates national gun control in the United States,
favors abolition of capital punishment and has 'come out' in favor of gay
marriage."

In other words, The Economist defies categorization by political labels used
in the United States. That's one of the things I like about reading The
Economist. What I first liked about The Economist, when I first started
reading it in the 1980s when I lived overseas, is that it has better reporting
about countries outside the English-speaking world (as I can verify for
Chinese-speaking countries) than any other newsweekly in the English language.
Oh, and The Economist uses a variety of English that is international, but
still rooted in educated usage in the environs of its editorial offices in
London, so an American reader like me can learn many interesting idioms of
English from other lands, especially Britain, by reading it. The Economist is
the one print magazine subscription that I will never give up as long as the
publication stays in print (as it has managed to do since 1843) and it is a
favorite source of good stories to submit here on Hacker News.

